

Redesigned newsfeed on Facebook stopped since it decreased activity - emilsundberg
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-users-have-old-computers-2014-3

======
devNoise
Seems like Facebook is having parallels to the IE6 support problems websites
used to face. They could do some cool stuff with new HTML5 features, but the
displays most of their users have are not up to snuff. Guess they had issues
with getting the big picture newsfeed to degrade for those displays.

